
Ask HN: Best way to do a cross-platform Python GUI in taskbar (eg Dropbox)? - ObsoleteNerd
I want to persistently run a small Python program on the user&#x27;s computer with an icon in the taskbar, that will work on Windows&#x2F;Linux&#x2F;OSX, with a few items in the pop-up menu.<p>Basically the exact same way Dropbox works as far as GUI goes.<p>It just needs to have the program running all the time from boot, monitoring something, and let them click the icon to open a little menu that has 2 entries to run functions in the program, and 1 entry to open a Settings&#x2F;Config window.<p>I&#x27;m open to not using Python if there&#x27;s a better way, but I was hoping to use this project to learn more Python, so that&#x27;s preferable.
======
quantummkv
You can do it exactly like dropbox does and use QT for the UI with python.
Another alternative is Electron, but it is not recommended for a small
application due to its size and requirements.

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
Yeh I'd like to stay away from Electron just for the bloat/speed issues. This
is such a small program that it would be overkill.

I'll look into QT, thanks. I've only ever done command line stuff so far.

